# Fall Projects: Whatcha working on?



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am trying to get the angora rabbit lining finished on these mittens before the snow flies.


----------



## Spark (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks great and oh so soft. We had snow yesterday but back to 70s today. I've been spinning for a SAL with a Fall theme. Also need to get back to my looms.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Very NICE


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the pattern and angora lining....oh so soft.. 

Projects? Well I am quilting after sewing 10 skirts the past few weeks. I have 42 11" square blocks with 18 more to go. After next week, I need to get back on this lace cardigan I was working on.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have some quilt tops to finish. Went to Joann fabrics to buy backings. Boy the costs have gone way up. Even with the Columbus sale. I wound up getting snuggle flannels for some of the kid baby quilts. Real good sale. $1.69 yard.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finishing Project Linus Projects:
10 Afghans and 10 Baby Quilts.
Working on Christmas Quilts 1 baby quilt, 1 Twin size, 1 Queen size Double Wedding Ring made with Star Wars fabrics,1 Queen Size 3D Dungeon Quilt.
Blocks for Fall Swap on HT.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Do any of you offer machine quilting? If so what is the going rate?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Do any of you offer machine quilting? If so what is the going rate?


Not me.
I do my quilting on Brother sewing machine.
Sorry.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm working on quilts for all of my grandkids, finishing a crocheted afghan for my sister, and crocheting a monkey for my little grandson's birthday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Someday it is my working toward goal to get Grace frame to make my hand stitched quilts easier to work with. Now I use qulit hoops on frame. while this concept works, I like the concept of roll of battling,back grown fabric and top all on one wold be easier to control. Might also Strawberry tug proof too.
got to have goal in live for.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fiberwise, I am "knitting" spiral scarves for the homeless for Christmas. I figure homeless women need a lift with something pretty that is also warm. 
When Hancocks closed down last spring they put the skeins to make these down to 25 cents each the last day. I bought three dozen. They all have a bit of metallic in them that makes them look glittery. 
I'll be making fleece neck gaiters for the men and those women who aren't "girly".


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

I made some sample blocks for my quilt commission, for her to see some real blocks/color etc. It isn't that fun to talk shop with someone who doesn't know the first thing about it... but... I did get some ideas, and then-- Wow the perfect one jumped out! It was on Craftsy, ON SALE!! Win win!!!!!!!

https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/kits/hot-house-quilt-kit/454997

I can put the scripture fabric in the middle white squares. She is over the moon!! <3


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My "fall" project (for the most part) is to wash and block/dry all the lap blankets, shawls and scarfs I've knitted this past year. I want them all done and looking as professional as possible before I take them down to the nursing homes and/or give some to the transportation vans (3 vans that carry elderly to medical appointments for free). Know I can wash them all on "warm" with light tumble; but plan to lay them out on towels to dry. This latter will take awhile due to the lack of "indoor" space for it.

May put some of these into the dryer set on a very soft/low setting never used before. Not sure as I don't want to ruin these items. (I'm new to knitting yet these have turned out pretty good.)


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Repairing a hand stitched quilt from a bout 1840's.
If can't completely repair into full size quilt. 
I got my orders to rework into two baby size quilts.
For Gus's ninth and tenth great grand children.
This is the quilt Gus's great grandmother made for her when she was born.
I served with her in the Army.
These quilts are to be sent to Texas in December.


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Repairing a hand stitched quilt from a bout 1840's.
> If can't completely repair into full size quilt.
> I got my orders to rework into two baby size quilts.
> For Gus's ninth and tenth great grand children.
> ...


Sounds so interesting!!! Do you have an idea yet which way you're leaning? Whole or split?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kyrel said:


> Sounds so interesting!!! Do you have an idea yet which way you're leaning? Whole or split?


Sorry to say Split.
Just too much damage.
Might be able to get two small doll quilts out of the rest of it pieced back together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tentatively this is the design for my 3 month old granddaughter's quilt for Christmas.
In between Pineapple blocks will be solid blocks.
Leaning toward light lavender, or medium blue, just something to rest your eyes.
All scrappy blocks.
Now bear with me first time taking pictures with laptop.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

MO -- if you are posting pictures, they aren't showing up on the thread. Use the "upload file" on the bottom of your message, navigate to the pic you want to post and click on it. Since you are not a supporting member, you may have to resize the pics for them to post.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> MO -- if you are posting pictures, they aren't showing up on the thread. Use the "upload file" on the bottom of your message, navigate to the pic you want to post and click on it. Since you are not a supporting member, you may have to resize the pics for them to post.


My os said it was OE(operator error). I did use upload a file.
I will be supporting member next week. My birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

I've been quilting a UFO I found and this happened today:









I say, No....no...... and then









Bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lauradinkins (Oct 22, 2017)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I am trying to get the angora rabbit lining finished on these mittens before the snow flies.
> 
> View attachment 62814


Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Currently working on Christmas gifts. 10 lap blankets altogether. 5 are done, working on #6 and have the yarn for #7. Also thinking about entering our county fair next year.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Working on quilting, hand bags and some crochet projects.


----------



## Spark (Aug 16, 2015)

Spark said:


> Looks great and oh so soft. We had snow yesterday but back to 70s today. I've been spinning for a SAL with a Fall theme. Also need to get back to my looms.


Here is my SAL. Thought I would share.


----------

